# Market Stall



## cgphilpott (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi i would love some feedback on my idea. I have a couple of market stalls in the UK on which i sell branded cosmetics, shampoo's, sun lotions etc at a fantastic price and i wondered if this is something that is widespread in Cyprus. I have been to Cyprus many times over the years and my grandparents actually became Cypriot citizens before they passed away and are buried on the island so i have many links but haven't been recently and have no knowledge of the markets there. I did notice the high prices of sunblock and imported toiletries even in the major supermarkets and would just like some response on the prices that i would likely charge. Just a few examples - All Long dated and branded products.

Nivea 200ml 15-30 factor sunblock - 4 Euro
Coppertone 200ml 15,30,50 factor sunblock - 5 Euro
Malibu Factor 200ml factor 15 sunspray - 4 Euro
Dove soap 2 Bars - 1.30 Euro
Imperial Leather 500ml Shower Gel - 1.60 Euro
Alberto Balsam Twin pack 400mls Shampoo & Conditioner - 2 Euro
Elvive Nuti Gloss 250mls - 2.30 Euro's
Aquafresh 100mls Toothpaste 1 Euro


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cgphilpott said:


> Hi i would love some feedback on my idea. I have a couple of market stalls in the UK on which i sell branded cosmetics, shampoo's, sun lotions etc at a fantastic price and i wondered if this is something that is widespread in Cyprus. I have been to Cyprus many times over the years and my grandparents actually became Cypriot citizens before they passed away and are buried on the island so i have many links but haven't been recently and have no knowledge of the markets there. I did notice the high prices of sunblock and imported toiletries even in the major supermarkets and would just like some response on the prices that i would likely charge. Just a few examples - All Long dated and branded products.
> 
> Nivea 200ml 15-30 factor sunblock - 4 Euro
> Coppertone 200ml 15,30,50 factor sunblock - 5 Euro
> ...


There are already several market stalls selling those products at very cheap prices.
I am not sure that another one would be viable to be honest.

Regards
Veronica


----------

